# Flag Signing 4 Alex (Snkbyt) Herf!!!!!!!!



## DETROITPHA357

As some of you may know, Ron is starting a Flag signing pass for Alex. I signed up to get the flag so the crew can sign it as a group.

Chris and Kate have offered there place (I love those2) to have the herf so we can gather together and enjoy 1more out door herf before the weather gets to bad (make sure u bring a jacket:r)

*The dates we have to choose from are: Oct. 18th & 25.*
Lets take a poll to see what date is the best for everyone. Lets say after two days of this thread being up (Sep. 13th) we will call it. (yes I can count, tonite is almost over so tomorrow will be day1:tu)

Im not going to vote, either way I'll be there:tu

Ps. We will be adding cigars to the pass for Alex and the other troops for there enjoyment. Support for our troops is what were all about right:tu

Ps.Ps: I think Chris miss us


----------



## sailchaser

If I could have it my way it would be a week long herf but can't afford that much time off.

Special thanks to Kath for putting up with me in advance also the dates will allow Old Sailor to attend :chk:chk

By the way I chose either date


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> If I could have it my way it would be a week long herf but can't afford that much time off.
> 
> Special thanks to Kath for putting up with me in advance *( oh that will buy u a nite out with the fellas for sure)* also the dates will allow Old Sailor to attend *Well it's on then....:*chk:chk
> 
> By the way I chose either date


Oh yeah u just helped me out this that quote:r:r Chris u r 1of the most easiest person to deal with:tu


----------



## DPD6030

The 18th would be better for me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DPD6030 said:


> The 18th would be better for me.


My man way to step up. (i never do:hn)


----------



## BigVito

I will sleep on it :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I will sleep on it :tu


Just dont, oh nevermind I wont say it. (so why u type it)
Gn Im a lil wired off the coffee someone sent me:dr:dr


----------



## JAK3

I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend, but will certainly try as I have been eager to attend my first herf for some time now.


----------



## Old Sailor

Either for Gail and I.....:chk:chk


----------



## Jbailey

I can do either one Booker! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Jbailey said:


> I can do either one Booker! :tu


Yall funny either day is cool for just about everyone so far. We well see soon when every1else chime in. GM every1


----------



## fissure30

Either day may work for me. Won't know for sure until it gets closer.


----------



## Bigga Petey

25th would be better for me. 
I'll make one of these herfs sooner or later.

I was anguishiung looking at the pics from the last Detroit herf wishin I were there. 
Wanted to make that one for sure, and ka-blooey! :hn


----------



## 357

I will probably be bowhunting on the 25th, so as of now, the 18th works better for me.


----------



## Jbailey

I was also signed up for the flag signing pass for Alex. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## sailchaser

Jbailey said:


> I was also signed up for the flag signing pass for Alex. Kill two birds with one stone.


We can nail a lot of people at once with this event, looks like I got to start the warm sunny weather dance now:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

OH....I will not be bringing over any cigars.....may have to send some ahead or hit smokers on the way.


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> OH....I will not be bringing over any cigars.....may have to send some ahead or hit smokers on the way.


Dave my humi is always open for ya!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> We can nail a lot of people at once with this event, looks like I got to start the warm sunny weather dance now:chk:chk:chk


Trouble started


Old Sailor said:


> OH....I will not be bringing over any cigars.....may have to send some ahead or hit smokers on the way.


Either way you know we got your back:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

By the way I chose either date[/QUOTE]Hey chris can you handle this for me, I need to step away for a quick min?


----------



## Old Sailor

Minutes up!! :chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Minutes up!! :chk:chk:chk


this could explain things, you think 1.5 hours is a minute? :ss


----------



## sailchaser

Allright gang were picking the 18th due to the fact that we do not want to see anybodies Halloween Costumes

Time of herf anytime after 2pm at the House

PM me or Sailkat if you need directions :ss


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> Allright gang were picking the 18th due to the fact that we do not want to see anybodies Halloween Costumes
> 
> Time of herf anytime after 2pm at the House
> 
> PM me or Sailkat if you need directions :ss


:r crap I can only make the 25th r J/K Booker)
still am not sure this far out I may be working a bit of OT in Oct. Sunday-Saturday :hn


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> this could explain things, you think 1.5 hours is a minute? :ss


:r:r:r:r I think I just pissed myself!! :r:r:r:r​


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Allright gang were picking the 18th due to the fact that we do not want to see anybodies Halloween Costumes
> 
> Time of herf anytime after 2pm at the House
> 
> PM me or Sailkat if you need directions :ss


 where you live???:bn:bn


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> where you live???:bn:bn


We only ban these guys


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> We only ban these guys


Shaggy?????


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Shaggy?????


That's what smoken Gurka's will do to Ya!!!:chk

Kath made me add the Chicken


----------



## chip

I am not a big fan of herfs....:ss
I don't particularly care for Alex....:r
Those sailxxxx folks are unfriendly....:bl
Booker gets on my nerves...:gn

so...I will be there...

Don't worry Dave...we will have a few smokes you can borrow.


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> I am not a big fan of herfs....:ss
> I don't particularly care for Alex....:r
> Those sailxxxx folks are unfriendly....:bl
> Booker gets on my nerves...:gn
> 
> so...I will be there...
> 
> Don't worry Dave...we will have a few smokes you can borrow.


I will not or can not respond to this post negatively while KATH is in the room .
All in all the Two of us are glad your going to make it:tu:tu


----------



## chip

sailchaser said:


> I will not or can not respond to this post negatively while KATH is in the room .
> All in all the Two of us are glad your going to make it:tu:tu


I used more emoticons than I even knew about....so you would know I jest...heh.

Always look forward to herfin with you two.
And we didn't have to have a "come to Jesus" meeting with Booker, this time.
:r


----------



## Old Sailor

My man Chip is gonna be there!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## hardcz

not sure in october..though the later one is probably better......


----------



## Old Sailor

hardcz said:


> not sure in october..though the later one is probably better......


:gn:gnwuss :chk


----------



## sailchaser

Just a refresher the herf is at around 2pm and on the 18th of October :tu At our House


----------



## fissure30

No kidding.....someone must not know how to read:hn:chk


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> I used more emoticons than I even knew about....so you would know I jest...heh.
> 
> Always look forward to herfin with you two.


:tu:blp:ss:w:chk:r:gnhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif

Look forward to seeing you too!


----------



## snkbyt

smoke and drink a few for me (as I will be unable to attend) :ss
thanks for all the support you have shown the troops and myself, looking forward to seeing all if not most of you in 8/09 for the FL Herf


----------



## smokehouse

Im there. :tu


----------



## sailchaser

smokehouse said:


> Im there. :tu


good stuff :chk:chk


----------



## jonharky3

I too will be there wouldn't miss it. Had a great time at the last one!!


----------



## RRocket

Chicklet and I are in...if you can tolerate our poor behavior!!


----------



## sailchaser

RRocket said:


> Chicklet and I are in...if you can tolerate our poor behavior!!


 As long as there is no street racing in the driveway


----------



## sailchaser

Good thing the HERF is not this weekend we have to have it on the boat or up on the roof with all the rain, everyone stay safe out there


----------



## Sailkat

Thought I would start a list:

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip 
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3
10. RRocket & Chicklet

Look forward to seeing everyone! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------



## Jbailey

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3
10. RRocket & Chicklet
11. Jbailey


----------



## snkbyt

Jbailey said:


> 1. Booker (Leslie?)
> 2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 3. jak3 - maybe
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. fissure30
> 6. 357
> 7. Chip
> 8. Smokehouse
> 9. jonharky3
> 10. RRocket & Chicklet
> 11. Jbailey


12. snkbyt (in spirit)


----------



## Old Sailor

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3
10. RRocket & Chicklet
11. Jbailey
12. Snkbyt - in spirit!

I'll smoke a Black Prince for ya Alex!


----------



## DPD6030

Old Sailor said:


> 1. Booker (Leslie?)
> 2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 3. jak3 - maybe
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. fissure30
> 6. 357
> 7. Chip
> 8. Smokehouse
> 9. jonharky3
> 10. RRocket & Chicklet
> 11. Jbailey
> 12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
> 13. DPD6030 (maybe)


----------



## chip

sailchaser said:


> Good thing the HERF is not this weekend we have to have it on the boat or up on the roof with all the rain, everyone stay safe out there


You ain't a kiddin....it's raining cats and dogs out there, I know....I just stepped in a poodle...:ss


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> You ain't a kiddin....it's raining cats and dogs out there, I know....I just stepped in a poodle...:ss


:r :r


----------



## Old Sailor

*BUMP:chk:chk:chk*

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3
10. RRocket & Chicklet
11. Jbailey
12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
13. DPD6030 (maybe)


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> *BUMP:chk:chk:chk*
> 
> 1. Booker (Leslie?)
> 2. Sailchaser & Sailkat and Cat "He want's to come to the HERF"
> 3. jak3 - maybe
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. fissure30
> 6. 357
> 7. Chip
> 8. Smokehouse
> 9. jonharky3
> 10. RRocket & Chicklet
> 11. Jbailey
> 12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
> 13. DPD6030 (maybe)


:chk:chk


----------



## TooCurious

*BUMP:chk:chk:chk*

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3
10. RRocket & Chicklet
11. Jbailey
12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
13. DPD6030 (maybe)
14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)


----------



## Kidrock387

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3
10. RRocket & Chicklet
11. Jbailey
12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
13. DPD6030 (maybe)
14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)
15. KidRock387


----------



## fissure30

Kidrock387 said:


> 1. Booker (Leslie?)
> 2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 3. jak3 - maybe
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. fissure30
> 6. 357
> 7. Chip
> 8. Smokehouse
> 9. jonharky3
> 10. RRocket & Chicklet
> 11. Jbailey
> 12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
> 13. DPD6030 (maybe)
> 14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)
> 15. KidRock387


Really Jon???? You are going to come to a herf:ss


----------



## sailchaser

fissure30 said:


> Really Jon???? You are going to come to a herf:ss


Tell me it is it true :tu


----------



## Kidrock387

sailchaser said:


> Tell me it is it true :tu


It is true, I have decided to crawl out of my hole and come. No worries I'll bring smokes and some brewskis:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

You'd better show up!!:gn


----------



## shaggy

Kidrock387 said:


> It is true, I have decided to crawl out of my hole and come. No worries I'll bring smokes and some brewskis:ss





sailchaser said:


> Tell me it is it true :tu


he wants to go shootin chris.....:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

shup wuss:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> he wants to go shootin chris.....:gn


We could do that :gn:gn:gn

Dave safe journey back to sea


----------



## sailchaser

Been trying to figure out what to have for the first smoke at the herf :ss


----------



## snkbyt

sailchaser said:


> Been trying to figure out what to have for the first smoke at the herf :ss


 Chris, per your request...........what to smoke? and to have all smoking the same.........how about Partagus 1845 as I have those in stock here and can join you in spirt............if not that one then you can never go wrong with a Padron

thanks for your support and smoke & have rum for me


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> Chris, per your request...........what to smoke? and to have all smoking the same.........how about Partagus 1845 as I have those in stock here and can join you in spirt............if not that one then you can never go wrong with a Padron
> 
> thanks for your support and smoke & have rum for me


I'll smoke and drink some schlitz for ya


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> Chris, per your request...........what to smoke? and to have all smoking the same.........how about Partagus 1845 as I have those in stock here and can join you in spirt............if not that one then you can never go wrong with a Padron
> 
> thanks for your support and smoke & have rum for me


That's a shout out for all who are attending the herf


----------



## fissure30

sailchaser said:


> That's a shout out for all who are attending the herf


That'd be a good pic to send to him with the flag. Everyone bring a couple 1845's in case someone doesn't have one. Extras can go to the troops:ss

Their normal red band, black band or what????


----------



## Old Sailor

Someone grab one for me.....not coming acroos with anything:ss


----------



## fissure30

Will do SIR, what's you flavor? Original, black, or Rosado:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Someone grab one for me.....not coming acroos with anything:ss


Your covered:ss


----------



## snkbyt

fissure30 said:


> That'd be a good pic to send to him with the flag. Everyone bring a couple 1845's in case someone doesn't have one. Extras can go to the troops:ss
> 
> Their normal red band, black band or what????


 gold/red/tan is what I have here


----------



## BigVito

this band?


----------



## jonharky3

1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. jak3 - maybe
4. Old Sailor & Gail
5. fissure30
6. 357
7. Chip
8. Smokehouse
9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)
10. RRocket & Chicklet
11. Jbailey
12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
13. DPD6030 (maybe)
14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)
15. KidRock387


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> this band?


 close............mine are Spanish Rosado


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> close............mine are Spanish Rosado


will pick some up for this herf then :ss


----------



## alley00p

jonharky3 said:


> 1. Booker (Leslie?)
> 2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 3. jak3 - maybe
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail
> 5. fissure30
> 6. 357
> 7. Chip
> 8. Smokehouse
> 9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)
> 10. RRocket & Chicklet
> 11. Jbailey
> 12. Snkbyt - in spirit!
> 13. DPD6030 (maybe)
> 14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)
> 15. KidRock387
> 16. Alley00p (maybe)


I'm going to try to make this one... gotta try and swap work weekends with a co-worker. :tu

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> will pick some up for this herf then :ss


Are you coming? :chk


----------



## jamesb3

I'm hoping to make this as well. Will know in the next couple of days.


----------



## Sailkat

jamesb3 said:


> I'm hoping to make this as well. Will know in the next couple of days.


We would love to have you stop by......even if it's only for a short time!


----------



## jamesb3

_1. Booker (Leslie?)_
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_*17. jamesb3 (maybe)*_


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Kidrock387

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk:chk


Dont drink to much of the saltwater before you get back :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

No salt h2o for me.........just hope my pkgs will be waiting for me.:ss


----------



## BigVito

what is the official date, and what hotel is near??


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> what is the official date, and what hotel is near??


pm sent


----------



## BigVito

1. Booker (Leslie?)[/I]
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_*17. jamesb3 (maybe)*_
18.BigVito (maybe  )


----------



## Sailkat

Hope it works out that you can make it! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> No salt h2o for me.........just hope my pkgs will be waiting for me.:ss


Packed away in the International SOB cooler waiting for DADDY to come home


----------



## ZYA_LTR

1. Booker (Leslie?)[/i]
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_*17. jamesb3 (maybe)*_
18.BigVito (maybe  )
19. ZYA_LTR

Speaking of crawling outta holes. I'm gonna plan on attending this one. Not gonna steal the thread, but long story short, in the last 2 months, i have moved outta my house, rented it out and repaired it, and had my first child....A BOY!!!!

So needless to say, i have been way past busy, and since things are starting to calm down a little, i am definetely ready to do some smoking. I promise i will try to be more active on the board again, and attend more herfs.

Here is a sneak peek:

And another ugly mug:

The link to the page with his pics that we update weekly.

http://s465.photobucket.com/albums/rr18/Lucas_Ebig/

Look forward to seeing you all at the Herf!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Oh, the vitals:

Lucas James Ebig
8-27-08
6lbs 11oz.
19" long
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I'm ready for another Shoot-N-Herf!!! Any weekend now i need to go blow off some steam!!


----------



## snkbyt

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh, the vitals:
> 
> Lucas James Ebig
> 8-27-08
> 6lbs 11oz.
> 19" long
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I'm ready for another Shoot-N-Herf!!! Any weekend now i need to go blow off some steam!!


 awh..........look at the little future BOTL/herfer


----------



## ZYA_LTR

snkbyt said:


> awh..........look at the little future BOTL/herfer


Shhh, don't let the wife hear you, she thinks i need to stop smoking cigars since she gave up cigarettes. I told her that we each get/got different things form our respective habits, hers were always quicky gotta have one in a rush, and mine are slow meant to be enjoyed relaxation devices.


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Packed away in the International SOB cooler waiting for DADDY to come home


glad they got there:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> Are you coming? :chk


hoping too, am looking also ffor those rosado cigars :ss


----------



## BigVito

_1. Booker (Leslie?)_
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_17. jamesb3 (maybe)_
_18.BigVito_


----------



## BigVito

I am officially in :ss:ss


----------



## fissure30

BigVito said:


> I am officially in :ss:ss


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk The Big V is coming, The Big V is coming:ss:ss


----------



## BigVito

fissure30 said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk The Big V is coming, The Big V is coming:ss:ss


can D handle the Big V :r


----------



## Sailkat

ZYA_LTR said:


> Oh, the vitals:
> 
> Lucas James Ebig
> 8-27-08
> 6lbs 11oz.
> 19" long
> .


Congratulations! He is adorable!!

Looking forward to seeing you at the herf! :tu

Is that your new babysitter? LOL


----------



## jamesb3

BigVito said:


> I am officially in :ss:ss


 Now I gotta be there! Don Perrileone will be there!


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> I am officially in :ss:ss


I knew if I went to enough herfs you would show up.

Very cool Perry!


----------



## BigVito

jamesb3 said:


> Now I gotta be there! Don Perrileone will be there!





Jbailey said:


> I knew if I went to enough herfs you would show up.
> 
> Very cool Perry!


:r:r this weekend We need a pre herf in Wi. :ss


----------



## Fulltime

Booker PM me with the address and time. I will be there


----------



## sailchaser

Fulltime said:


> Booker PM me with the address and time. I will be there


pm sent:tu


----------



## 357

bump


----------



## sailchaser

Dave it's getting close now for you to start you ever famous day count down posts


----------



## Old Sailor

Soon.........after last nights run across Geo. Bay and down Lake huron.....I need a herf!! 8' seas :hn


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Soon.........after last nights run across Geo. Bay and down Lake huron.....I need a herf!! 8' seas :hn


and I can finally meet OS :gn


----------



## Old Sailor

BigVito said:


> and I can finally meet OS :gn


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


:ss just a few weeks away


----------



## shaggy

BigVito said:


> I am officially in :ss:ss


you bastage perry......smoke one for me


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> you bastage perry......smoke one for me


Damd Mike you ain't coming? I will have to smoke two then  and since you aren't maybe coming I must get your addy.


----------



## BigVito

BigVito said:


> _1. Booker (Leslie?)_
> _2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
> _3. jak3 - maybe_
> _4. Old Sailor & Gail_
> _5. fissure30_
> _6. 357_
> _7. Chip_
> _8. Smokehouse_
> _9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
> _10. RRocket & Chicklet_
> _11. Jbailey_
> _12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
> _13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
> _14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
> _15. KidRock387_
> _16. Alley00p (maybe)_
> _17. jamesb3 (maybe)_
> _18.BigVito_


bump, is this the latest most recent list??


----------



## shaggy

BigVito said:


> Damd Mike you ain't coming? I will have to smoke two then  and since you aren't maybe coming I must get your addy.


prior family commitments bro....but dont u worry...the d-crew will beat you down,,,,,uhhh i mean look after you:tu


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> prior family commitments bro....but dont u worry...the d-crew will beat you down,,,,,uhhh i mean look after you:tu


:r Detroit knows better then that. 
sucks that you can't be there but the family comes first (maybe bring them with :r)


----------



## fissure30

Nah, some of us newbies don't know you and are slow learners (speaking for myself:ss)


----------



## BigVito

fissure30 said:


> Nah, some of us newbies don't know you and are slow learners (speaking for myself:ss)


not surprised :gn:ss the goal of this herf is to sign a flag for Alex and whoop that old snake while he is in Bagram  where is Booker :mn


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> not surprised :gn:ss the goal of this herf is to sign a flag for Alex and whoop that old snake while he is in Bagram  where is Booker :mn


Answer to question, my lips are sealed--he's resting:tu


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> Answer to question, my lips are sealed--he's resting:tu


I will rattle his cage later then :chk


----------



## sailchaser

I come home and my wifes making:gn:gn:gntonight, gosh you guys are a Great Influence on her


----------



## BigVito

she is making violent smilies?


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> she is making violent smilies?


:r no printing postage labes for a few boxes on the table


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> :r no printing postage labes for a few boxes on the table


:r that makes more sense. I must be getting sleepy.


----------



## Sailkat

A girl has got to have a little fun http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0036.gif


----------



## ZYA_LTR

BigVito said:


> bump, is this the latest most recent list??


Nope, you skipped the post I mad after yours where i added my name and pics to the mix.


----------



## ZYA_LTR

1. Booker (Leslie?)[/i]
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_*17. jamesb3 (maybe)*_
18.BigVito (maybe  )
19. ZYA_LTR

From Page 6....minus all the pictures to save bandwidth.
Updated list of attendees. And i'm gonna try to recruit James to come if he isn't working, i know he just got a promotion, and got quite busy quickly.


----------



## BigVito

_1. Booker (Leslie?)_
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_*17. jamesb3 (maybe)*_
18._BigVito _
19. ZYA_LTR

Took the maybe off me


----------



## snkbyt

looking like it will be a good gathering...............thanks for the support guys/gals


----------



## jamesb3

_1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_17. jamesb3 (75%)_
18._BigVito _
19. ZYA_LTR


----------



## chip

When is this again??
I gotta get outta the house more....:ss

Looks like too many people will be there......I get confused in crowds.


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> When is this again??
> I gotta get outta the house more....:ss
> 
> Looks like too many people will be there......I get confused in crowds.


It is oct 18th starting any time after 2pm till whenever, but as usual there is always coffee and the pre herfs at Smokers

Crowds don't worry about being confused 
Just talk about smokes 

If you need help getting out of the house well get the crew to come get ya

By the way, I talked with Booker tonight , all is well with him just getting a lot of recall work with his job and wanted to say Hello to ALL!!!!and he will see us all at the Herf!!


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> It is oct 18th starting any time after 2pm till when ever,but as usual there is always coffee and the pre herfs a smokers
> 
> Crowds don't worry about being confused
> Just talk about smokes
> 
> If you need help getting out of the house well get the crew to come get ya
> 
> By the way I talked with Booker tonight , all is well with him just getting a lot of recall work with his job and wanted to say Hello to ALL!!!!and we see us all at the Herf!!


woo-hoo
are the Partagas the smokes then?


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> woo-hoo
> are the Partagas the smokes then?


We picked up acouple of the Spanish Rosados at the Outlet the other day. :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Sailkat said:


> We picked up acouple of the Spanish Rosados at the Outlet the other day. :ss


So, am i supposed to grab a Partagas Spanish Rosado as the official Herf smoke from the outlet on my way? Do you need me to bring anything to the party boss-lady?


----------



## fissure30

Yes the first smoke is the Partagas Spanish Rosado.

And yes, is there anything we can bring food/drink wise Kat?


----------



## chip

Sailkat said:


> We picked up acouple of the Spanish Rosados at the Outlet the other day. :ss


Forcing me to support the local economy are ya?
Can't remember the last Partagas I had.....

I don't even like Alex......:ss


----------



## sailchaser

As we get closer Sailkat will be putting together the menu as usual 
lets hope for some good weather and decent temperatures:tu


----------



## chip

sailchaser said:


> As we get closer Sailkat will be putting together the menu as usual
> lets hope for some good weather and decent temperatures:tu


As always, let me know what I can do to assist.

I like to keep my welcomes warm....:ss


----------



## jamesb3

_1. Booker (Leslie?)
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. jak3 - maybe_
_4. Old Sailor & Gail_
_5. fissure30_
_6. 357_
_7. Chip_
_8. Smokehouse_
_9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_10. RRocket & Chicklet_
_11. Jbailey_
_12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
_14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_15. KidRock387_
_16. Alley00p (maybe)_
_17. jamesb3 _
18._BigVito _
19. ZYA_LTR

Will be there! Can't wait to meet a bunch of new people(yeah even you Perry!lol) and see some old faces!


----------



## fissure30

jamesb3 said:


> _1. Booker (Leslie?)
> 2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
> _3. jak3 - maybe_
> _4. Old Sailor & Gail_
> _5. fissure30_
> _6. 357_
> _7. Chip_
> _8. Smokehouse_
> _9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
> _10. RRocket & Chicklet_
> _11. Jbailey_
> _12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
> _13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
> _14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
> _15. KidRock387_
> _16. Alley00p (maybe)_
> _17. jamesb3 _
> 18._BigVito _
> 19. ZYA_LTR
> 
> Will be there! Can't wait to meet a bunch of new people(yeah even you Perry!lol) and see some *old faces*!


You should not talk about Dave like that, especially when he's working and can't respond:ss


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> As always, let me know what I can do to assist.
> 
> I like to keep my welcomes warm....:ss


Chip the house and humis are always open for you :tu


----------



## jamesb3

Would also like to know if there is anything I can do to help. pm me if you can think of anything.:tu


----------



## sailchaser

jamesb3 said:


> Would also like to know if there is anything I can do to help. pm me if you can think of anything.:tu


get in touch with Sailkat for the menu

we got wine,pop,mixers ect but anything else drinkable is byob


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> get in touch with Sailkat for the menu
> 
> we got wine,pop,mixers ect but anything else drinkable is byob


byob? Can someone mail the good rum to them for me :r


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> byob? Can someone mail the good rum to them for me :r


your a house guest we can arange that:ss


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> your a house guest we can arange that:ss


Ok i need pm's of what the house likes in either cigars liquor etc (this is for all the D crew)


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> Ok i need pm's of what the house likes in either cigars liquor etc (this is for all the D crew)


Nobody tell untill he initated into the CREW!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> Nobody tell untill he initated into the CREW!!!!:chk:chk


wrong answer BVP will get his intel:mn


----------



## fissure30

BigVito said:


> wrong answer BVP will get his intel:mn


There's no moles in the detroit crew. Good luck:ss


----------



## BigVito

fissure30 said:


> There's no moles in the detroit crew. Good luck:ss


:r one foot in the grave, no need for luck when are me :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Who's ready ta HERF???:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk





ME!!!!! THATS WHO:r


----------



## chip

Old Sailor said:


> Who's ready ta HERF???:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> ME!!!!! THATS WHO:r


It isn't the same without you there, Dave.

Old guys need to stick together....show the youngsters a thing or two.

Remember....have the proper change when coming through the tunnel this time...


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> It isn't the same without you there, Dave.
> 
> Old guys need to stick together....show the youngsters a thing or two.
> 
> Remember....have the proper change when coming through the tunnel this time...


Oh that's cold :hn


----------



## DPD6030

Sorry guys I won't be able to attend this one. My father is going to come over go hunting with me since he saw what I shot as he was here that weekend too. Not to mention it is near his birthday. Hopefully I can get him a big buck like mine for a special birthday present. I hope to make the next one. I will be there in spirit! :chk

Andrew


----------



## Jbailey

Sorry to it Andrew, see you next time.

Have fun hunting with your dad.


----------



## sailchaser

_ANDREW SORRY TO HEAR YOU CAN'T MAKE IT , HAVE A SMOKE OUT IN THE FEILD AFTER YOU AND YOUR DAD NAIL YOUR PREY AND BE SAFE WHILE ENJOYING THAT TIME WITH FAMILY:ss_


----------



## Old Sailor

DPD6030 said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to attend this one. My father is going to come over go hunting with me since he saw what I shot as he was here that weekend too. Not to mention it is near his birthday. Hopefully I can get him a big buck like mine for a special birthday present. I hope to make the next one. I will be there in spirit! :chk
> 
> Andrew


WUSS :r:r


----------



## smokehouse

chip said:


> It isn't the same without you there, Dave.
> 
> Old guys need to stick together....show the youngsters a thing or two.
> 
> Remember....have the proper change when coming through the tunnel this time...


Yeah teach us youngsters what not to do.....Thanks old timers....:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy

ZYA_LTR said:


> 1. Booker (Leslie?)[/i]
> _2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
> _3. jak3 - maybe_
> _4. Old Sailor & Gail_
> _5. fissure30_
> _6. 357_
> _7. Chip_
> _8. Smokehouse_
> _9. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
> _10. RRocket & Chicklet_
> _11. Jbailey_
> _12. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
> _13. DPD6030 (maybe)_
> _14. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
> _15. KidRock387_
> _16. Alley00p (maybe)_
> _*17. jamesb3 (maybe)*_
> 18.BigVito (maybe  )
> 19. ZYA_LTR
> 
> From Page 6....minus all the pictures to save bandwidth.
> Updated list of attendees. And i'm gonna try to recruit James to come if he isn't working, i know he just got a promotion, and got quite busy quickly.


Won't be there, on a business trip that weekend.


----------



## BigVito

is the flag there?


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> is the flag there?


I talked to Booker and it should be on the way:tu

James I hope you don't mind us using the house then


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> I talked to Booker and it should be on the way:tu


Boooker? who is dat?


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> Boooker? who is dat?


He's the Big D Man out resting for a few


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> He's the Big D Man out resting for a few


I think I met his cousin. :r


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> I think I met his cousin. :r


Really you must be one important fellow to have meet a realtive of him ,heck you might want to invite him to the herf why not

Mo were are you
I have been practicing my Brick Throwing:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> Really you must be one important fellow to have meet a realtive of him ,heck you might want to invite him to the herf why not
> 
> Mo were are you
> I have been practicing my Brick Throwing:chk:chk


 brick throwing?


----------



## Sailkat

You may need to check out Booker's birthday herf thread. :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167338&page=30


----------



## JAK3

I won't be able to attend as Dad is lonely and has asked me to come visit him in Washington DC for the weekend. I've never gotten to see our capital and he needs some QT. We'll definately burn a couple great sticks though in spirit. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Sailkat

JAK3 said:


> I won't be able to attend as Dad is lonely and has asked me to come visit him in Washington DC for the weekend. I've never gotten to see our capital and he needs some QT. We'll definately burn a couple great sticks though in spirit. Hope you all have a great time.


Sorry you can't make the herf....but what a great opportunity to see Washington DC with your Dad.


----------



## sailchaser

WITH ALL THE RECENT CHANGES HERE AT CLUB STOGIE KATH AND I WANT TO REASURE YOU ALL THAT THE HERF IS STILL ON !!!!!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## fissure30

Thank goodness something isn't changing:tu

8.5 days and counting!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## jonharky3

I will be going to the outlet this weekend to pick up a spanish rosada and to see there new humi and seating area can't wait for the 18th!!


----------



## BigVito

any local puff daddys know where I can score some of them Sapinsh Rosado cigars


----------



## fissure30

BigVito said:


> any local puff daddys know where I can score some of them Sapinsh Rosado cigars


Got you coverd. What vitola would you like if I can get that one? And how many?


----------



## BigVito

fissure30 said:


> Got you coverd. What vitola would you like if I can get that one? And how many?


1-2 and whatever the cigar is that is the one Alex is smoking :tu
thank you. you have been added to my list


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> any local puff daddys know where I can score some of them Sapinsh Rosado cigars


Smoker's Outlet (down the street) has Spanish Rosado....

I could make a trip over there if you say "pretty please"


----------



## fissure30

BigVito said:


> 1-2 and whatever the cigar is that is the one Alex is smoking :tu
> thank you. you have been added to my list


Hopefully you like them, you may end up with a few between me and Kat:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Smoker's Outlet (down the street) has Spanish Rosado....
> 
> I could make a trip over there if you say "pretty please"


Pretty Please Dear


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> Smoker's Outlet (down the street) has Spanish Rosado....
> 
> I could make a trip over there if you say "pretty please"


"pretty please"


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> "pretty please"


:bn

HEY NOW I SAID IT FIRST


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> :bn
> 
> HEY NOW I SAID IT FIRST


:r I used a special color


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> :r I used a special color


Blue is my favorite color and if Kath goes up to Smokers for you that means I get to go and that would be a Double WIN:tu:tu

But just this one time Big Guy don't tell Kath our Plan


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> any local puff daddys know where I can score some of them Sapinsh Rosado cigars


 I'm not local but I do have a few left :ss


----------



## Sailkat

snkbyt said:


> I'm not local but I do have a few left :ss


I hope you will be smoking one on the 18th!

Do you have the Spanish version or the Sapinsh version? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif

Sailchaser.....yes you can go to Smoker's with me :tu


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> I hope you will be smoking one on the 18th!
> 
> Do you have the Spanish version or the Sapinsh version? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif
> 
> Sailchaser.....yes you can go to Smoker's with me :tu


:r:tg


----------



## snkbyt

Sailkat said:


> I hope you will be smoking one on the 18th!
> 
> Do you have the Spanish version or the Sapinsh version? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif
> 
> Sailchaser.....yes you can go to Smoker's with me :tu


 I've got the one in red, thought maybe he was using his Booker decoder ring


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I've got the one in red, thought maybe he was using his Booker decoder ring


u r right :tu


----------



## Sailkat

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=love/love0030.gif You have a decoder ring!!


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk SPECIAL DELIVERY:r:r:r AWESOME MOVE CHRIS!!:chk:chk


----------



## chip

Well, I suspect there will be plenty to talk about....


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk SPECIAL DELIVERY:r:r:r AWESOME MOVE CHRIS!!:chk:chk


One of the best I've made, Thanks to you and the guy up in the house :tu:tu


----------



## fissure30

You two old guys talking in code again?:r:ss


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> Well, I suspect there will be plenty to talk about....


Probably more than you know.........

I have no idea what Old Sailor and Sailchaser were up to, but sounds like there is a boat (or two) story there :r


----------



## jamesb3

One week till we herf. Will only be my 3rd herf so I'm pretty geeked! Gonna be great!


----------



## BigVito

jamesb3 said:


> One week till we herf. Will only be my 3rd herf so I'm pretty geeked! Gonna be great!


you pretty geek


----------



## jonharky3

Went to CFO to pick up the spanish rosada for next weekend!! Less than a week away!! I would suggest that if you guys hadn't made out to CFO recently to make it out there. Their new humi and seating area is very nice!!:2


----------



## sailchaser

6 days and counting!
Man I better start the good weather:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sailkat

HERF UPDATE:

Saturday, October 18th - (PM us if you need directions)

10:30am or later - Coffee and cinnamon rolls
(If you arrive before 10:30am you will have to vacuum or clean a bathroom!)

10:30am - 2:00pm - Visit to Outlet, boat rides (weather permitting), fishing in the canal, harass Big Vito, etc.....

2:00pm - Official start of Flag Signing 4 Alex Herf

Menu: Chili, Hamburgers & Cheesy Potatoes
By special request: Bleu Cheese Buffalo Chicken Dip

Things to Bring: Cigars and goodies for the pass box for Alex
Munchies or a dish to pass (if you want)
A chair
Beverage of your choice

If you have one, the Partagas 1845 Spanish Rosado, is the official cigar that we will smoke the Alex (snkybyt).

Booker will be bringing the flag. 
Please stop by and sign it. We are an easy on and off of I-94 if you can't stay long.

Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Sailkat

1. Booker 
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. Old Sailor & Gail_
_4. fissure30_
_5. 357_
_6. Chip_
_7. Smokehouse_
_8. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_9. RRocket & Chicklet_
_10. Jbailey_
_11. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_12. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_13. KidRock387_
_14. Alley00p (maybe)_
15. jamesb3 
16.BigVito  
17. ZYA_LTR


----------



## Kidrock387

Hey Sailchaser & Sailkat,


Could you please shoot your addy to me? Also do you need me to bring pop, beer, or any special kind of liquor?


Thanks,


Jon


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> HERF UPDATE:
> 
> Saturday, October 18th - (PM us if you need directions)
> 
> 10:30am or later - Coffee and cinnamon rolls
> (If you arrive before 10:30am you will have to vacuum or clean a bathroom!)
> 
> 10:30am - 2:00pm - Visit to Outlet, boat rides (weather permitting), fishing in the canal, harass Big Vito, etc.....
> 
> 2:00pm - Official start of Flag Signing 4 Alex Herf
> 
> Menu: Chili, Hamburgers & Cheesy Potatoes
> By special request: Bleu Cheese Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> Things to Bring: Cigars and goodies for the pass box for Alex
> Munchies or a dish to pass (if you want)
> A chair
> Beverage of your choice
> 
> If you have one, the Partagas 1845 Spanish Rosado, is the official cigar that we will smoke the Alex (snkybyt).
> 
> Booker will be bringing the flag.
> Please stop by and sign it. We are an easy on and off of I-94 if you can't stay long.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone!


We might even be blowing off a cannon:gn:gn:gn
More noise more fun


----------



## Fulltime

_I will be there Look forword to this looking at my stuf for P SR _


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> HERF UPDATE:
> 
> Saturday, October 18th - (PM us if you need directions)
> 
> 10:30am or later - Coffee and cinnamon rolls
> (If you arrive before 10:30am you will have to vacuum or clean a bathroom!)
> 
> 10:30am - 2:00pm - Visit to Outlet, boat rides (weather permitting), fishing in the canal, harass Big Vito, etc.....
> 
> 2:00pm - Official start of Flag Signing 4 Alex Herf
> 
> Menu: Chili, Hamburgers & Cheesy Potatoes
> By special request: Bleu Cheese Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> Things to Bring: Cigars and goodies for the pass box for Alex
> Munchies or a dish to pass (if you want)
> A chair
> Beverage of your choice
> 
> If you have one, the Partagas 1845 Spanish Rosado, is the official cigar that we will smoke the Alex (snkybyt).
> 
> Booker will be bringing the flag.
> Please stop by and sign it. We are an easy on and off of I-94 if you can't stay long.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone!


:r:r why is everbody picking on me?


----------



## Old Sailor

Herf with Booker and Perry.....OH YA!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Herf with Booker and Perry.....OH YA!!:chk:chk:chk


:tpd: long over due I get to meet/herf with you Dave


----------



## Old Sailor

5 DAYS TA GO!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> 5 DAYS TA GO!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


must feel like a monthy for you :r


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> We might even be blowing off a cannon:gn:gn:gn
> More noise more fun


WTF???? i miss one herf and u get big vito and a cannon BASTAGES!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> WTF???? i miss one herf and u get big vito and a cannon BASTAGES!!!!!!


:r that will teach ya to put family first


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> WTF???? i miss one herf and u get big vito and a cannon BASTAGES!!!!!!


WUSS :r:r


----------



## Jbailey

Are you staying in the Detroit area Perry?


----------



## Sailkat

Kidrock387 said:


> Hey Sailchaser & Sailkat,
> 
> Could you please shoot your addy to me? Also do you need me to bring pop, beer, or any special kind of liquor?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


PM Sent.

Beverages of your choice are always welcome. See you Saturday!


----------



## Sancho

Awsome gesture on both your parts :tu I'll be there...maybe...pm sent :ss


----------



## snkbyt

Sancho said:


> Awsome gesture on both your parts :tu


 yes it is.............thank you for the troop support and mine :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy

Please don't burn down my house! 

I will be in and out of town for the next 3 weeks for work, Sailchaser and Sailkat: Watch my house please!!!


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> Please don't burn down my house!
> 
> I will be in and out of town for the next 3 weeks for work, Sailchaser and Sailkat: Watch my house please!!!


I point the cannon the other direction


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey yall, I hear some of you been asking if I (out of all people) was going to attend the HERF.... Let me see
OldSailor: Check
The SailChasers: Check
A host of friends (i have seen in awhile): Check
Need the break: Double Check
For a worthy cause "Alex"(like we need a reason to smoke): Check

Well I guess I'll be there (as long as they dont recall me)
I should be there from start to end

Ps. Miss you guys and cant wait to see ya'sssss:chk

Dave how many days is it until the herf.:ss


----------



## Sailkat

I think Old Sailor's counting the days to be off the ship first :chk


----------



## DragonMan

I won't be able to make this one. I'll send a package for Alex and the other troops. Remember to take lots of pictures for us poor bastages that can't make it!!

Hey Dave when you cross the border do me a favor.....give the people at customs :fu for me. Just don't get caught!!! :tu


----------



## Jbailey

Gonna miss yu Nick, next time. :tu


----------



## Sancho

Looks Like I'll be there, I'll add my name to list when I find it on theis thread somewhere


----------



## Old Sailor

3 DAYS TA GO!!!!!!


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> I won't be able to make this one. I'll send a package for Alex and the other troops. Remember to take lots of pictures for us poor bastages that can't make it!!
> 
> Hey Dave when you cross the border do me a favor.....give the people at customs :fu for me. Just don't get caught!!! :tu


Another WUSS :r:r Hey Nick, found out that those BLACK HELICOPTERS can be beaten


----------



## chip

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey yall, I hear some of you been asking if I (out of all people) was going to attend the HERF.... Let me see
> OldSailor: Check
> The SailChasers: Check
> A host of friends (i have seen in awhile): Check
> Need the break: Double Check
> For a worthy cause "Alex"(like we need a reason to smoke): Check
> 
> Well I guess I'll be there (as long as they dont recall me)
> I should be there from start to end
> 
> Ps. Miss you guys and cant wait to see ya'sssss:chk
> 
> Dave how many days is it until the herf.:ss


Now I feel left out......

No love for the Old Guys...both in age and at CS???


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> Now I feel left out......
> 
> No love for the Old Guys...both in age and at CS???


Hey, Chip! We love you!! Didn't know you counted yourself as an "Old Guy". :r

Look forward to seeing you Saturday!!


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> Now I feel left out......
> 
> No love for the Old Guys...both in age and at CS???


Chip your just family


----------



## hardcz

DragonMan said:


> I won't be able to make this one. I'll send a package for Alex and the other troops. Remember to take lots of pictures for us poor bastages that can't make it!!


I'll pose by statues in Nick's place if the need arises :chk


----------



## Sailkat

hardcz said:


> I'll pose by statues in Nick's place if the need arises :chk


:r We have a giant pumpkin on the front porch :r


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Sancho said:


> Looks Like I'll be there, I'll add my name to list when I find it on theis thread somewhere


Good man, sweet, looking forward to seeing you, i got a lil something to show you man....hehe


----------



## Sailkat

1. Booker 
_2. Sailchaser & Sailkat_
_3. Old Sailor & Gail_
_4. fissure30_
_5. 357_
_6. Chip_
_7. Smokehouse_
_8. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)_
_9. RRocket & Chicklet_
_10. Jbailey_
_11. Snkbyt - in spirit!_
_12. TooCurious x2 (maybe)_
_13. KidRock387_
_14. Alley00p (maybe)_
15. jamesb3 
16.BigVito  
17. ZYA_LTR
18. Sancho


----------



## hardcz

0. Hardcz
1. Booker
2. Sailchaser & Sailkat
3. Old Sailor & Gail
4. fissure30
5. 357
6. Chip
7. Smokehouse
8. jonharky3(I will be there and I may have 3 friends coming with)
9. RRocket & Chicklet
10. Jbailey
11. Snkbyt - in spirit!
12. TooCurious x2 (maybe)
13. KidRock387
14. Alley00p (maybe)
15. jamesb3
16.BigVito
17. ZYA_LTR
18. Sancho


----------



## Old Sailor

2 DAYS TA GO!!

:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> Now I feel left out......
> 
> No love for the Old Guys...both in age and at CS???


Charge that one to the head not the heart. You know it's all good with us. Whats a herf without the entire OldManCrew.:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Charge that one to the head not the heart. You know it's all good with us. Whats a herf without the entire *OldManCrew.*:bn


 :r:r wait a minute??:chk:chk


----------



## Jbailey

I'll be heading down with James and a friend from the shop around noon and should arrive around 2pm.


----------



## Sailkat

Jbailey said:


> I'll be heading down with James and a friend from the shop around noon and should arrive around 2pm.


Look forward to seeing you! :chk


----------



## sailchaser

1 day left,then I can blow the cannon off
http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgu...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&cd=1

he he he


----------



## ZYA_LTR

sailchaser said:


> 1 day left,then I can blow the cannon off
> http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgu...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&cd=1
> 
> he he he


At your age can you still do that? Wow, better be careful, i don't know if your heart can take it.....i'll bet the pharmecutical companies have pills that help huh???

LOL:chk:mn


----------



## snkbyt

sailchaser said:


> 1 day left,then I can blow my cannon off
> http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgu...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&cd=1
> 
> he he he


 TMI....Chris....TMI


----------



## Ron1YY

Flag is in flight. Now everyone cross your fingers that DHL doesn't F*** up!!!!


Ron


----------



## sailchaser

ZYA_LTR said:


> At your age can you still do that? Wow, better be careful, i don't know if your heart can take it.....i'll bet the pharmaceutical companies have pills that help huh???
> 
> LOL:chk:mn


Bring your helmet


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk

makin a stop at smokers......seeings how customs will be lookin for a donation again....but they won't get it from me...hahahaha


----------



## sailchaser

THE FLAG HAS ARRIVED WITH AN EXTRA BOX IN IT,THERE A BOTTLE OF ABSOLUTE THAT SHOWED UP AND THE FLAGS ARE READY TO FLY, THE HERF IS LESS THAN 24 HOURS AWAY

:chk:ss:chk:ss:chk:ss:chk:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Yeah Baby!!!!!! It's ON now!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## shaggy

i hate you all.....:r
but i kid.....


have a great time guys:tu


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah Baby!!!!!! It's ON now!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


its on?


shaggy said:


> i hate you all.....:r
> but i kid.....
> 
> have a great time guys:tu


:r I hate you too


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> i hate you all.....:r
> but i kid.....
> 
> have a great time guys:tu


You can always blow off family pick up a Dragon along the way and make it in time for the HERF

NEVER HATE JUST DISLIKE


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> You can always blow off family pick up a Dragon along the way and make it in time for the HERF
> 
> NEVER HATE JUST DISLIKE


or bring the family with


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> or bring the family with


Sure....the more the merrier!! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Sure....the more the merrier!! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


Sailkat the party animal of the family


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i hate you all.....:r
> but i kid.....
> 
> have a great time guys:tu


WUSS:r


----------



## chip

So...when is this herf??


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> So...when is this herf??


Pre-herf - anytime after 10:30am - Coffee & cinnamon rolls, trip to the Outlet, etc.

2pm - Official start of the herf 
Smokes, laughs, flag signing, chili, burgers, etc.

Come by anytime you want Chip! We'll be glad to see you!!

Kat


----------



## DragonMan

To feel like I'm there tomorrow, my wife is putting on a customs uniform then frisking me and taking all my cigars and money!!!  

Remember to take picture!!! :tu :tu


----------



## snkbyt

y'all have a GREAT time today............let me know when to light up my smoke for the herf :ss


----------



## jonharky3

Less than 6 hours to go!! I will probably meet you at Smokers Outlet!! between 12 and 1. I will also bring the cigar Nick handed to me last herf to smoke in his memory since he can't be there today


----------



## Sailkat

DragonMan said:


> To feel like I'm there tomorrow, my wife is putting on a customs uniform then frisking me and taking all my cigars and money!!!


That could be fun!! :r

But I'm not sure we want pictures!!


----------



## Sailkat

snkbyt said:


> y'all have a GREAT time today............let me know when to light up my smoke for the herf :ss


The official start of the herf is 2pm (Eastern time zone)


----------



## snkbyt

Sailkat said:


> The official start of the herf is 2pm (Eastern time zone)


 1130pm for me.................man that'll be tuff, but will try to stay up


----------



## Sailkat

snkbyt said:


> 1130pm for me.................man that'll be tuff, but will try to stay up


Preherf (Cinnamon rolls & coffee) starts at 10:30am

That might be a more reasonable kick-off. We know you need your beauty rest!!

Besides, we'll probably be still smoking when you get up in the AM


----------



## shaggy

did i mention i hate you all???:r


hope it is another banner day for the d-crew


----------



## Old Sailor

Well another great herf to put in the books. Chris and Kath you are the most fantastic hosts. Finally got ta herf with Big Vito.....Perry was cool herfing with ya, and your not as mean and ugly as Booker says.:r

My main man Booker.....good ta see ya bro; and then the youngster Chip...sly as always :tu 

We gotta do an MGM herf this winter, maybe the rest of the Canadian crew can show up ( wusses):chk


----------



## Conch Republican

sounds like a great time as usual - Nico, that was hysterical!


----------



## Sailkat

Just returned from a drinks and cigars at Robusto's. 

Thanks to everyone who made it to the herf! A good time was had by all!!
Detroit Crew showed Big Vito a good time!

Pix in the AM.

Nite! Nite!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

crap. I wish I would have seen this earlier. My dad is working in Michigan and so I would have had a place to crash tonight. Bummer.


----------



## jonharky3

It was a great herf!! thank you chris and kath for having us. am looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## sailchaser

The whole Gang









The cannon going off



















The signing of the Flag


----------



## sailchaser




----------



## chip

As usual, the sailfolks host a great herf!!
I thank you both, Sailkat and Mr Sailkat....
Skeeter said he had a great time!!!!!


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> As usual, the sailfolks host a great herf!!
> I thank you both, Sailkat and Mr Sailkat....


Glad you had a good time!

We had alot of fun and it was great to see everyone. Snykbyt has one great care package coming!!


----------



## hardcz

Great herf! Nice to meet some new faces, Chip and Vito especially.


----------



## alley00p

Chris and Kath, thanks for being great hosts at our first visit to your home. :tu Both MrsAlley00p and myself had a great time. We are looking forward to the next group herf!

It was great to see old friends and meet new ones; and to be able to put faces with many of the names on the board here! 

Again, thanks again from both of us!

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sailkat

alley00p said:


> Chris and Kath, thanks for being great hosts at our first visit to your home. :tu Both MrsAlley00p and myself had a great time. We are looking forward to the next group herf!
> 
> It was great to see old friends and meet new ones; and to be able to put faces with many of the names on the board here!
> 
> Again, thanks again from both of us!
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


It was great meeting both of you!

You may need to stop by sooner than you think.......you left your hat here


----------

